# Carbon filter with plants?



## Bearslide (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello all;

I'm new to the forum (thanks for the welcome greetings in the new member section) and new to a planted aquarium. I've successfully kept freshwater fish for 7 years or so, but this is my first venture into live plants.

I started my 55 gal high tank about 4 weeks ago with eco complete and an assortment of plants and have gradually been adding fish from another tank. The plants and fish are all doing well, ammonia/nitrite levels are good, tank light is a 40 watt.

I use a Penquin power filter which has the standard carbon/poly filter and a Bio-wheel. I added some sheet poly fiber in front of the carbon/poly filter to catch the big stuff and save the carbon/poly filter from too much handling/changing. No co2 system - was advised I really didn't need it where I bought the tank and plants. 

I've heard you shouldn't use carbon with live plants. Thoughts? If not, what do you all use for filter media if you don't use carbon? I have both Flourish and Excel and was advised to give it once or twice a month based on the growth and condition of the plants I have.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't think using carbon with plants is detrimental, but I have read some believe it may remove some nutrients the plants need. However, it seems to be used by a lot of the planted community guys on some of the other sites I go to so not sure of the validity. My personal feeling is if your plants are doing fine running with carbon then how can it hurt? 

My question is, why use it? Unless you are removing meds, a smell possibly, or some other chemical why should you ever need it? It doesn't remain effective long enough for me and only cost effective for smaller filters. I don't use it even to remove meds. I prefer to do that with large water change.

For Flourish and Excel doesn't it say to use once or twice a week? Do you do a weekly pwc?


----------



## Bearslide (Jan 10, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> I don't think using carbon with plants is detrimental, but I have read some believe it may remove some nutrients the plants need. However, it seems to be used by a lot of the planted community guys on some of the other sites I go to so not sure of the validity. My personal feeling is if your plants are doing fine running with carbon then how can it hurt?
> 
> My question is, why use it? Unless you are removing meds, a smell possibly, or some other chemical why should you ever need it? It doesn't remain effective long enough for me and only cost effective for smaller filters. I don't use it even to remove meds. I prefer to do that with large water change.
> 
> For Flourish and Excel doesn't it say to use once or twice a week? Do you do a weekly pwc?


Thanks for your reply. Yes, I do weekly pwc. And yes, the label says once or twice a week on the Flourish and Excel, but the way my plants took off, I was advised where I purchased them they didn't need it that often. All of the plants are growing very well and several have tripled their growth in just the short time they've been in my tank. LOLOLOLOL - one of them has sent runners up to the surface, is snaking all over the tank and has several blooms!

The only real reason I am using the carbon is because it is in the filter pads designed for the filters I use. So.....if you aren't using carbon pads, what are you using?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The only one of my filters that came with carbon is an Aquaclear 70 and 50. I just removed it and haven't put anything in its place. I have it if I need it for those two. All the rest of my filters are canister type and didn't come with carbon and are completely full with other types of bio-media.


----------



## Bearslide (Jan 10, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> The only one of my filters that came with carbon is an Aquaclear 70 and 50. I just removed it and haven't put anything in its place. I have it if I need it for those two. All the rest of my filters are canister type and didn't come with carbon and are completely full with other types of bio-media.


OK - thanks for the reply.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Carbon is known for pulling out stuff in the water.Thats why most planted tank keepers dont use it.I think it pulls out nitrates?I have used it in the past with no ill effects,but i dose ferts now so no use in using the carbon and taking chances.Also i think some carbon is mixed with ammo chips to pull ammonia as well, and the plants eat that too.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I use carbon in my canister that I run on my 30 gallon planted, and the plants are doing fantastic

but I do dose the tank once a week with ferts

I just do it to keep the water from getting a yellow tint and developing a smell


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

automatic-hydromatic said:


> I just do it to keep the water from getting a yellow tint and developing a smell


Is this coloring from the wood? I guess all the tannins in my is used up, or it just doesn't color my water anymore - in any of my tanks. 50% weekly water changes help take care of that though.

What smell do you get? I only have a slight odor in my 75g, but I like it. It didn't have that smell for months when the tank was fairly new. It has only been the last month or so that I smell a very slight fish odor, as if you were smelling the fish while in your hand. Just slight and only if you get close. I think it is cool. None of my other tanks have developed that.

EDIT: You're of the no-water change, stagnant water crowd, right?


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Is this coloring from the wood? I guess all the tannins in my is used up, or it just doesn't color my water anymore - in any of my tanks. 50% weekly water changes help take care of that though.
> 
> What smell do you get? I only have a slight odor in my 75g, but I like it. It didn't have that smell for months when the tank was fairly new. It has only been the last month or so that I smell a very slight fish odor, as if you were smelling the fish while in your hand. Just slight and only if you get close. I think it is cool. None of my other tanks have developed that.
> 
> EDIT: You're of the no-water change, stagnant water crowd, right?


lol, yep  have yet to change the water in my tank; parameters stay perfect

this tank is in the room I sleep in, so I don't want ANY smell 

there's one piece of driftwood in the tank, but I doubt that would yellow it up. it's the layer of peat moss on the bottom that would tint it


----------



## Bearslide (Jan 10, 2011)

> automatic-hydromatic said:
> 
> 
> > I use carbon in my canister that I run on my 30 gallon planted, and the plants are doing fantastic
> ...


OK - thank you! In looking at the pads, there really is a very small amount of carbon (no ammo chips) so I'm wondering if the carbon doesn't play out fairly quickly anyway. My tanks have always done well with these pads and I change them usually monthly. I did install sheets of polyfiber in front of them to try to extend their life, help maintain the bacteria and catch the plant detritus before it hits these filter pads.

I'll keep an eye on the plants and up the ferts to weekly rather than monthly.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I dont use carbon in my planted tank and its crystal clear with no odor. If there is odor generating from the tank, the issue should be found and fixed such as dead fish, rotted plants, rotted driftwood or etc. Throwing in carbon to fix it will temporarily fix it but it will always still be there. Carbon only lasts for 2-3 weeks before it needs replacing. *


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mine has an odor,but its a plant odor,only noticed when i open the top.Its not a bad smell,just an earthy,plant smell.The cats love the water in the WC bucket and wont drink tap.Guess its more pure in the bucket,eh?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I think it partly depends on how sharp your nose is. I can always smell something if I get real close but my husband doesn't. I quite like the smell too.

As far as the charcoal goes, I don't think a small quantity is going to do much harm, it might not do much good either, so you could remove it or replace it with something else. I do use it once in a while to remove tannins.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

snail said:


> ......but my _*husband*_ doesn't.


There somebody goes messing me up again.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I don't use a filter to can't help.

Unless not using a filter is a help to ya.

my .02


----------

